# My new site!!



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Can someone please check my site for me? www.shaweg.com I just want to make sure everything is working, and I'm not getting any red x's!! Please check the links too!!

Let me know if something looks out of place or doesn't work!! A few pages are still on angelfire but I will be moving them over soon. This is my first adventure into HTML so please be easy on me!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I haven't looked at the site yet, but you may want to try some of these:
http://www.flfsoft.com/html/html_validators.html
http://www.webyield.net/link_checker.html

and other similar sites found by google


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

not a bad effort for your first time.

a few suggestions though:


try to stick with a solid colour background, because textured backgrounds can be difficult for some people to view. believe it or not, most people prefer a white background with black writing using arial font. it is boring, but really easy on the eyes.


move away from the scrolling marquee if you can, because it is distracting and because it's controlled by javascript, some people have that disabled in their browsers. so it wouldn't show up on their screen anyway.


i know it looks cool, but i would get away from the animated gifs, especially on the page with pictures of your daughter. however the layout of the pictures on that page is good. i would consider that same type of layout for your car as well, and future picture pages.


unless you plan on making money on this site, i would get rid of the google ads and such. again they're javascript generated and some people won't even see them, and if i'm not mistaken they are trackers that some surfers really don't like.

overall, try to be consistent with the layout and page title, so that the entire site flows. for a first time web page, this canadian judge gives you 8.5/10


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When I try to click on your individual aquariums I get "page cannot be found" message. Everything else seems to be working correctly for me.


----------

